# ID Help Needed



## Logan (Sep 5, 2019)

Any help ID'ing this will be fantastic. I'd like to think that it's Perennial Ryegrass, but the inflorescence is like nothing that I've seen. But I'm a newbie. It has great drought and heat resistance and it gets thick. Long story short - I'd like to keep it around. Any ideas? Thanks all.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The little ball on it makes me think some type of kyllinga.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> The little ball on it makes me think some type of kyllinga.


x2


----------

